# Koi scheu nach Behandlung



## bayernhoschi (13. Aug. 2014)

Hallo an euch alle.
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort und das gleich mit nem Problem(Asche auf mein Haupt)
Ich hatte nen schönen Parasitenbefall, Costia und Trichodina.
Dazu haben die armen Kerlchen auch noch Hautwürmer bekommen.
Ich hab laut Anweisung vom Tierarzt folgende Behandlung durchgeführt:
Dreimalige Behandlung mit GTC (Acrifavine und Malachitgrün. Hersteller Fish Pharma NL)mit jeweils einem Tag Pause und den entsprechenden WW.
Heute dann einen 50% WW und Behandlung mit Triclam vom selben Hersteller.
UVC ist aus, Milchsäurebakterien sind drin.
Freitag bekomm ich von meinem Händler dann gezüchtete Bakterien für den Filter.

Die Fische sehen augenscheinlich besser aus, ich möchte fast sagen sehr gut.
Jedoch sind sie sehr scheu und fressen verhalten bis gar nicht.
Durch den WW ist die Temp. im Teich um 3 Grad gefallen, könnte das ein Grund sein?
Auch gelegentliches Springen der Fische habe ich bemerkt, das soll jedoch lt. Aussage von der Ärztin normal sein da die __ Würmer sich noch einmal ein letztes mal "Aufbäumen" und das für den Fisch natürlich nicht angenehm ist.


----------



## Ansaj (13. Aug. 2014)

Hi Ralph,
ich hatte es auch schon, dass die Fische nach einem größeren Wasserwechsel mit kälterem Wasser ein paar Tage lang träge waren und nicht gefressen haben. Danach war wieder alles normal. Eigentlich sollte man die Temperatur ja langsam angleichen und nicht mehr als 2° C Unterschied pro Tag. Aber daran habe ich damals auch nicht gedacht. Das Springen könnte u.U. auch mit der Temperaturschwankung zu tun haben. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Moonlight (14. Aug. 2014)

Nee nee nee nee neeeeeeeee, das Aufbäumen nach Triclam kenn ich nicht. Nach der Behandlung war bei mir absolute Ruhe. Bitte mach noch mal einen Abstrich oder lass ihn machen. Da sind noch __ Parasiten drauf. Hast Du das Triclam ein oder zweimal angewandt? Es sollte zweimal angewandt werden. Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (14. Aug. 2014)

Triclam hab ich ja erst gestern gemacht.
Soviel ich weiß soll eine einmalige Behandlung bei Hautwürmern ausreichen, nur bei zusätzlichem Befall mit Kiemenwürmern soll nach 6 Tagen ein zweitesmal behandelt werden.
Abstrich lass ich auf jeden Fall nochmal machen, man will ja sicher sein.
Heute in der Früh hab ich mich mal für ne Std. mit nem Tässchen Kaffee an den Teich gesetzt, das Springen ist vorbei.


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Aug. 2014)

Strand heute ist folgender:
Die Fische lassen sich wieder blicken, sind relativ agil und fressen auch wieder.
Sind jedoch noch etwas ängstlich, und auf einmal sprießen wieder Fadenalgen.
Auch die Sichttiefe hat sich verändert.
Das schieb ich aber auf den 50%igen Wasserwechsel und die ausgeschaltete UVC.
Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen das einer meiner Kerlchen "Flossenklemmen" zeigt, er legt gelegentlich die linke Brustflosse an(Schaut aus als wenn sie weg ist), wenn er dann weiterschwimmt bewegt er sie ganz normal.
Ist der Kerl am Ende einfach nur Faul?


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2014)

bayernhoschi schrieb:


> *Strand* heute ist folgender:
> Die Fische lassen sich wieder blicken,



Das finde ich aber toll von Dir, daß Du Deinen Fischen einen eigenen Strand gönnst


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2014)

Ralph,
eine solch akute Behandlung hat natürlich Nebenwirkungen und die Koi brauchen ein paar Tage bis sie wieder normal sind.
Das vollständige Ausheilen der Erkrankung dauert länger.

Was hat dein Händler denn für gezüchtete Bakterien für den Filter?
Einen Teil des Filtermaterials kann man während der Behandlung zwischenlagern und dann wieder verwenden.

Wenn sich die Sichttiefe verändert hast du zu wenig Pflanzen. Meine UVC liegt schon sehr lange ungenutzt rum.
Fadenalgen können sich gut vermehren, wenn sie dann wieder entsprechende Nährstoffe über WW bekommen.
Das sollte sich normalisieren und das Wasser wird nach entfernen der "Fäden" bald wieder klar.


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Aug. 2014)

Jolantha, für meine Fische tue ich viel

Joerg, das die "Ausheilung" der Krankheit etwas dauern könnte, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Leider ist die Koi-Ärztin meines Vertrauens noch bis Sept. im Urlaub, dann wird aber nochmal ein Abstrich gemacht.
Ich möchte sicher sein die Biester alle erwischt zu haben.

Knapp die Hälfte vom __ Hel-x hatte ich in einer Regentonne mit Belüftung und regelmäßigem WW mit vorher abgeschöpften Teichwasser extra gelagert.
Die Bakterien, was das genau war weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, laut seiner Aussage hat er ja auch gelegentlich Behandlungen vorzunehmen.
Da ja in einem Verkaufsbecken nun mal "Überbesatz" herrscht ist es laut seiner Aussage wichtig die Filteranlagen schnell wieder aktiv zu bekommen.
Er sagt er züchtet da sechs verschiedene Bakterien hoch.
Nun ja, obs stimmt
Schaden tuts mal auf keinen Fall denk ich mir!

Pflanzen, ja da hab ich im Moment wohl zu wenig drin, der Uferbereich ist mit __ Lilien, __ Kalmus, __ Blutweiderich, __ Froschlöffel, __ Wasserminze, Schwanendingsbums und noch ein paar anderen Sachen relativ gut bestückt.
Mit Unterwasserpflanzen tue ich mich jedoch recht schwer, die Fische hauen alles weg was sie erwischen können, Schwimmpflanzen leben bei mir auch nicht lang.
__ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut? Mahlzeit und weg ist es.
Ich hab im Frühjahr 10 Krebsscheren eingesetzt- und jetzt? Null!

Das die Fadenalgen durch denn doch großzügigen WW kamen hatte ich ja schon vermutet.

Die Fische sind heute schon wieder aufmerksamer, kommen recht neugierig an uns sind auch mehr am Futter interessiert, nicht so wie früher aber es wird besser.


----------



## bayernhoschi (14. Sep. 2014)

Es hatte sich alles wieder eingependelt, bis auf den vermehrten Algenwuchs.
Hatte ja aber schon geschrieben das ich den auf den großzügigen WW nach der Medikamenten-Behandlung zurückführe.
Seit einigen Tagen jedoch hat mein Karashi schon wieder rote und weiße Stellen, rot am Körper und weiß überwiegend am Flossenansatz.
Da hab ich wohl nicht alles erwischt was da so im Teich rumschwamm.
Morgen um 18 Uhr hab ich eh einen Termin bei der Tierärztin zur Nachkontrolle.
Werde die bisher angewandten Medikamente mitnehmen und abwarten was sie zu der ganzen Sache sagt.

Und das alles zu dieser Jahreszeit


----------



## jolantha (14. Sep. 2014)

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Du das Alles noch vor dem Winter wieder ins rechte Lot bekommst


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Sep. 2014)

Hallöchen,
bin grad zurück vom Tierarzt, es ist zum Verzweifeln.
Schon wieder(Oder immer noch)starker Befall von Costia und Trichodina
Naja, zumindest sind die Hautwürmer weg.
Behandlung soll jetzt mit Kaliumpermanganat erfolgen, dazu Medikament übers Futter.
Ich wiederhole mich: Und das zu dieser Jahreszeit!

Jetzt muß ich halt Gas geben und hoffen das die Temp. sich noch ein wenig hält.

Die Fische wissen glaub ich gar nicht das sie krank sind, zumindest verhalten sie sich nicht so.
Sind Putzmunter.


----------



## lotta (15. Sep. 2014)

Daumendrück Ralph...
dass der goldene Herbst noch andauert oder kommt
und Deine Behandlung, von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird.
 Gruß Bine


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Sep. 2014)

Danke Bine,
ich hoffe es.
Heute hab ich das Ergebnis des Wassertests der Tierärztin bekommen(Ich hab mir gedacht, läßt halt mal jemand messen der unvoreingenommen ist)
Alles im grünen Bereich.

Dass macht doch ein wenig Hoffnung.
Ich wird das Kind schon schaukeln.


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Okt. 2014)

Alles bestens, die Viecherl sind wieder gesund und die Wasserwerte sind (O-Ton vom Tierarzt) vorbildlich.
ich freu mich!!


----------



## lotta (16. Okt. 2014)

Gratuliere Ralph

Gruß Bine


----------

